# Ayuda proyecto de tx y rx con modulacion ask



## garnett (May 27, 2010)

Buenas a todos, actualmente esoty desarrollando un proyecto de telecomunicaciones, basandome en unproyecto encontrado en internet de la siguiente pagina: 
	
	



```
http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/wiki/index.php/Comunicaci%C3%B3n_inal%C3%A1mbrica_entre_PICs
```
, pero en vez de comprar el Tx y Rx, decidi diseñarlos para porder aprender mas acerca del funcionamiento de este tipo de modulacion ASK, asi que para realizarlo me base en varios proyectos enctrados en internet, y encontre uno que parece simple, pero no tomo en cuenta las siguientes partes:


las antenas
la potencia
Esta materia todavia no la lleve en la universidad, recien la llevare, pero decidi hacerlo para poder aprender mas y superarme un poco, pero choque con esos modulos que no le entendi bien como realizarlos, asi que quisiera que me ayuden en el diseño de esos modulos y si el diseño que estoy realizando esta correcto, para poder explicarles le detallare como va mi proyecto:


la parte del oscilador lo realiza con un XR-2206 usandolo como generador de señales, para una frecuencia de 1Mhz.
el pic me genera mi señal portadora.
el conmutador uso un CD4016B.
Usando un osciloscopio me da una señal muy baja, y aumente un operacional TL082 para poder aumentar el voltaje de salida, usando el MULTISIM, saque una modulacion aceptable, y usando un diodo detector pude lograr una demodulacion tambien aceptable, pero todavia no pude realizar la prueba ya me falta la parte de portencia y el diseño de la antena, leendo pude encontrar estas respuestas:


Para la parte de potencia usar un amplificador de potencia de clase A, ya implmentando esto y viendo diversos diseños pude realizar el siguiente esquema que esta en proteus con un transistor 2N3866, dado que el transistor que uso no existe en multisim, a lo que vi; pero al momento de usar en el osciloscopio en el laboratorio no me aumento nada de potencua a la salida, por eso quisiera que me ayuden con este diseño.
En el caso de la antena, usar un dipolo comun, los calculos no dan, asi que siguiendo consejo, me aconsejaron usar una antena telescopica, ¿eso sta correcto?, o que tipo de antena me aconsejan usar.
Esos son los principales problemas en el tx, les dejo el diseño de ambos, porfavor ayudenme con el diseño o diganme una buena bibliografia para poder guiarme bien, y que tipo de componentes o etapas me faltan en el diseño, se los agradeceria muchisimo; en el caso del Rx, demodula casi bien, existe un pequeño desface y pensaba solucionarlo usando el mismo CD4016B con la fuente de 5[V], y la señal demodulada para que me de una salida mas estable, lo que falta es el filtro, pensaba usar un filtro comun de 20dB/dec. ¿esto sta bien?, tengo muchas dudas y espero que me puedan ayudar para que me salga bien este proyecto.

Estare atento a este post para cualquier cosa que no haya explicado bien, espero que no les sea mucha molestia que me ayuden, me despido y Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## lucho542 (Sep 9, 2012)

amigo si tienes la libreria del xr2206 para multisim ,,te agradeceria mucho que la subieras... se me ofrece urgente....


----------

